# Wanted. R32 GTR drivers seat and steering wheel



## Ashman (May 15, 2020)

Desperately looking for a half decent/mint drivers seat and late steering wheel for my 32 gtr of anyone has any for sale. UK. Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I might have a steering wheel in stock, let me have a check and I'll message you 😉


----------



## Ashman (May 15, 2020)

Let me know dave its a late model one i need. I may have found someone else selling one however its not the best condition and probably over priced. Cheers


----------

